# Mouth Call Preference



## six (Mar 4, 2014)

When choosing a mouth call, do you prefer raspy or clear?   It seems like just about everybody I hear on one has a lot of rasp, some even a nasty sounding rasp.  Do you think one is more realistic and effective than the other?

I struggle with using a clear sounding call.  I can't keep it from sounding to high pitched, to much volume.  But I've heard a few people that can blow one and it sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## MKW (Mar 4, 2014)

I like a clear front, dropping into a raspy back end. It's kinda hard to find a call that does that well.

Mike


----------



## SC Hunter (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm like six I have a hard time keeping a clear one from getting to high pitched. I prefer a slightly raspy mouth call personally.


----------



## sman (Mar 4, 2014)

MKW said:


> I like a clear front, dropping into a raspy back end. It's kinda hard to find a call that does that well.
> 
> Mike



Amen.  Seems like I have to get a lot more pressure on the call to get the rasp.


----------



## Brianf (Mar 4, 2014)

some even a nasty sounding rasp.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've got a call that has the nasty sound. Last year my buddy said it sounded like a old hen that had been smoking all of her life. But it worked that day. It's not my go to call tho.


----------



## critterslayer (Mar 4, 2014)

Pecker Wrecker "hot lips" and "homewrecker". Both can be  loud and raspy but you can sweet talk with 'em. The Batwing cut produces a very happy-medium sweet sounding call. I personally prefer a call that has atleast a little rasp.


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 4, 2014)

HS strut used to make a cheap call named cuttin 2.5 and it had a little half moon cut out of the corner. I could run that one both ways, if I pushed it a little farther back along the roof of my mouth I could get the raspy part goin good. Up front it was sharp and clear.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 4, 2014)

The word "Raspy" is one heck of a marketing tool.. Spending most every day of April and May afield I hear more clean clear to clear or slight rasp on the backend yelping even when excited than I hear alot of rasp or the amount of rasp most callers throw in.. 

I prefer a call I can run clean, clear to clear and if I run it a bit different I get a clear front end and drop off into rasp.. ALot of times in the same yelping sequence.. 

I feel the same way as you, most of the yelping I hear from a mouth call on youtube and TV is pretty much all rasp.. It seems as if there is no manipulation of the call and all 2,3,4 reeds are just flapping.. Straight reed uncut calls are easy to run clean, cut calls are easy to run raspy and more difficult to achieve a clear note.. Most guys run cut calls and never learn to run a call clean or clean to raspy and thus run all raspy.. But they kill birds no doubt and chalk it up to the raspy sound and thus the popularity of raspy calls...


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 4, 2014)

If your having a hard time getting rasp get a 3.5 or 4 reed call that you have to blow hard to make a sound..I had the same problem when I first started..now I can cut purr yelp knee knee run etc and they sound good..most all hens I hear in the wild are very raspy


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 4, 2014)

And if you use decoys you don't have to use a mouth call


----------



## 242outdoors (Mar 4, 2014)

Clear


----------



## gregg (Mar 4, 2014)

I like clear, but I killed a pile of birds with the old 3 reed brown Perfection call when they came out and that was a clear sounding call in my mouth. But, they all will work, just not in love with the super raspy calls.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 5, 2014)

tomtriage said:


> Great subject matter, IMO more realism across the board mixes front(clear note) and back (rasp) together (Front-back, front-back, front-back.)
> 
> so i wouldn't say just front or just back.
> 
> ...


Didnt help me much at all. 
Thanks for tryin though.


----------



## Ole3Toe (Mar 5, 2014)

Spent thousands on mouth calls it seems. Scott Ellis signature series by  Woodhaven is by far the best i have tried to date. You can get both front end note and rasp with this call.


----------



## FLGobstopper (Mar 5, 2014)

One call I really like that I can give the good two sided yelp or two note yelp or from clear to rasp as ya'll are saying is the Tom Teasers Call Girl. I also get pretty good yelps out of the Meat Call and Butt Naked Hen. Another great, great call that a lot of people overlook because he's not really known for mouth calls is the  David Halloran Total Knockout. It's the red one if you ever see it in a store and if you pick one up you won't be sorry.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 5, 2014)

Just tend to use what I can find on sale.


----------



## bangbird (Mar 5, 2014)

The first mouth call I ever used was an Ol' Boss Hen by Quaker boy.  I could make decent turkey sounds but hadn't heard enough real hen calling to know any better.  That was in 1991.

Then I started watching the "Truth" turkey hunting videos and would listen to Will Primos call.  So I started using the "True Double" for several years.  I had no front end on my yelp just all rasp, but I called in a few birds here and there.

It wasn't until I raised my own turkeys and listened to them yelp that I realized my calling was missing something.  They had a distinct front end in their yelp that I was determined to reproduce in my calling.

After wasting mucho $$ on mouth calls only for them to end up in the trash I finally found a call I could get this front end sound I was hearing in my turkeys with.  It was the Cane Creek "Lost Poult".  Just a two reed call with a "Ghost Cut".  I would even call Doug, the owner, and request he cut my calls a particular way.

Boy did that call change things for me.  I could get the front end of the yelp and break it into a "soft" rasp if/when I wanted.  My success rate on calling in gobblers went WAY up.  They were now coming to me more consistently as opposed to just answering me and hanging up.  I was killing more turkeys and having more exciting hunts than ever before.  It was amazing what that call and achieving that front end did for my hunting.

Even though the call maker was cutting the calls per my preference I would still have to order 10 just to get 2-3 I liked.  The cut had to be just the right size.  The reeds had to be spaced a certain width apart.  The tension had to be exact.  I decided I did not want to rely on call makers anymore to get the call right for me, so I started building my own.  Now I had the freedom to try whatever I wanted and reproduce what I liked.  I started building my own "Ghost Cut" calls, but then began trying different cuts.  Now my go to calls are "Combo Cuts" and "Batwing" cuts with Proph or Latex.

Youtube is filled with bad yelping


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 5, 2014)

When I get the rasp going thru trial and error in the field- things seem to happen.
Rasp for me.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Its not you its me. Just dont understand all that gobbledygook turkey talk. Maybe if they would slow down and enunciate each word I might catch on. Never was good at spanish either.


----------



## six (Mar 5, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> And if you use decoys you don't have to use a mouth call


Thanks for confirming my and all my Holier Than Thou, Elitist, Hero's point.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 5, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> and if you use decoys you don't have to use a mouth call





But I like a mouth call with a ghost cut, triple reed most of the time.   Clear instead of raspy.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2014)

I like to have both.  I keep a clear call in one side of my mouth and a raspy on the other.  Whatever the bird seem to like most is what I use.  Some days I use both.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I like to have both.  I keep a clear call in one side of my mouth and a raspy on the other.  Whatever the bird seem to like most is what I use.  Some days I use both.



Why not find a call that does both or work with one of the above calls than most likely can do both


----------



## Covehnter (Mar 5, 2014)

bull0ne said:


> Its been my experience, based on the number of hens I've witnessed vocalizing......that a hen's voice will change as she gets older and bigger body-wise. Ex. A jenny hen won't be as loud and raspy as a old mature hen. You know the kind, the one that usually holds the top rank within the pecking order of a hen flock. ( thus she's usually the most focal as well )



Can you explain how you came up with this?


----------



## MCNASTY (Mar 5, 2014)

All I can say is the loud mouth hen has called the gobbler away from me when I took the silent more modest"good girl hen"  approach.  So I started to imitate that hen with a raspy back end yelp. Hard for the untrained ear to hear but it has made a huge difference for me.  I've only found two calls that will allow me to make all the calls I want.  They are already hard to find so I won't name them.  Best move I ever did was change my approach, the gobbler seems to like the loose hen as does most men that aren't too picky in their choice of a mate.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 6, 2014)

icdedturkes said:


> Why not find a call that does both or work with one of the above calls than most likely can do both



Cause i like to have several calls with me, no one call makes every sound of the hen turkey.  

do you only carry 1 call with you in the turkey woods?  If not, why?


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 6, 2014)

plus it's alot easier for me to use both calls without having to worry about it.  maybe I'm just lazy.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 6, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Cause i like to have several calls with me, no one call makes every sound of the hen turkey.
> 
> do you only carry 1 call with you in the turkey woods?  If not, why?



Mouth call no usually 2 but they are the same call.. Its a combo cut I can run it all clean to clean yelps, clean to raspy and all backend rasp if I want.


----------

